# Disable MRV on only 1 of our DVRs but keep VOD



## aphex (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry if this has been asked before (I searched but couldn't find anything)

I have 3 HR2x DVRs in the house all networked and MRV enabled. 1 of these is in the kids room and while I've turned sharing their playlist off it still shows the playlists from my other 2 DVRs which I don't want to happen.

Is there a way to just turn MRV off on the one receiver but still keep VOD, etc. working?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

You should re-check that option and make sure that you have "Share Playlist" set to no on the kids' DVR. If it is, restart the receiver and see if the playlist disappears from the other DVRs. If it still appears, I'd reset one of the other DVRs to see what happens.

I've never seen my boxes not behave as reqeusted in the "Share Playlist" option.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

There is not a way to say that a DVR should not see other shared PlayLists (or for all purposes to turn MRV completely off on a DVR). The best you can do is set your Kids' DVR to show only the Local PlayList and not the Unified PlayList.

- Merg


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

You could always set a static IP on the box putting them into their own subnet but then you'd be killing VOD for them.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> There is not a way to say that a DVR should not see other shared PlayLists (or for all purposes to turn MRV completely off on a DVR). The best you can do is set your Kids' DVR to show only the Local PlayList and not the Unified PlayList.
> 
> - Merg


This currently is a weak point to MRV. I too have one DVR [out of three] that I don't want to be part of MRV 100% of the time.
It's set not to share its playlist and the playlist option is set for local.

"The problem is" if this DVR reboots then the playlist defaults to the UPL. Because of this recordings on the other DVRs can and have been deleted from this location.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> You could always set a static IP on the box putting them into their own subnet but then you'd be killing VOD for them.


I think you came dangerously close to the solution in your explanation of why it couldn't work. How about setting up a subnet mask for the "loner" receiver that only allows it to see the router?

Here's my theory: if your router was 192.168.1.1 and your receiver was 192.168.1.2, you could set a mask to 255.255.255.252 on the receiver at it would only be able to see the router.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

harsh said:


> Here's my theory: if your router was 192.168.1.1 and your receiver was 192.168.1.2, you could set a mask to 255.255.255.252 on the receiver at it would only be able to see the router.


Just tried this on one of my HR24's.

Made the changes manually and then rebooted it.

It passes the "connection" and "internet" tests. :up:

It's not sharing it's playlist with other boxes in my DECA cloud, even if sharing it turned "on". :up:

It's not seeing any remote playlists. :up:

When I try to download a VOD movie, it lists it as pending. :down: :scratchin

I'm going to change the subnet mask back to 255.255.255.0 and see if the VOD's start downloading.

*EDIT: Didn't wait long enough. VOD's downloaded just fine.*:up:

Very nice work-around!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> I think you came dangerously close to the solution in your explanation of why it couldn't work. How about setting up a subnet mask for the "loner" receiver that only allows it to see the router?
> 
> Here's my theory: if your router was 192.168.1.1 and your receiver was 192.168.1.2, you could set a mask to 255.255.255.252 on the receiver at it would only be able to see the router.


Yes, that would work. I hadn't had my morning coffee yet when I posted earlier.

I believe Steve's post before me proves it would work.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> I believe Steve's post before me proves it would work.


It should solve VOS' problem as well at it should survive a reboot.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Interesting solution .. This could even be carried a bit farther if you have a more elaborate setup and want to subnet groups of DVRs.


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

I have not had issues with VOD and MRV working together but I did notice that a DoD recording was not accessible from the other DVRs after 24 hours. Is this supposed to be the case?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dminches said:


> I have not had issues with VOD and MRV working together but I did notice that a DoD recording was not accessible from the other DVRs after 24 hours. Is this supposed to be the case?


Remember that PPV DoD recordings still follow the basic rule of PPV... Once paid for, you have 24 hours to watch them. After that they are not viewable. With a DVR, the best thing to do with PPV or DoD is to record/download the movie, but not pay for it until you actually sit down to watch it. This will give you the most time to watch it.

- Merg


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Remember that PPV DoD recordings still follow the basic rule of PPV... Once paid for, you have 24 hours to watch them. After that they are not viewable. With a DVR, the best thing to do with PPV or DoD is to record/download the movie, but not pay for it until you actually sit down to watch it. This will give you the most time to watch it.
> 
> - Merg


And to add a little more information, PPV DoD recordings are only viewable through MRV after they are paid for. Just pay for them on the downloaded DVR, then then you will see them in the list of all MRV boxes.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

DogLover said:


> And to add a little more information, PPV DoD recordings are only viewable through MRV after they are paid for. Just pay for them on the downloaded DVR, then then you will see them in the list of all MRV boxes.


Good point. Forgot to put that in my post.

- Merg


----------

